# matthews montster xlr8 vs bowtech 82nd airborne



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

dixiesportsman9 said:


> this was done at a archery pro shop in west virginia in front of my own eyes and my team mate.took both the bows and put them on 70lbs.at 29 in. draw saw him check them both. took a 350 grain arrow and shot them both through the chronograph in front of me 5 times with each bow.the 82nd out shot the monster by at least 10 fps every shot.this is for all you matthews guys out there we see who is chasing who now!


82nd is fast no doubt, but I seriously doubt that Mathews was running at full tilt boogy.


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

I absolutely love my 82nd. The only thing i hate about it is it's draw cycle... it's harsh. Many say its an un shootable bow, but i have to disagree. I have one in firestorm green for target, and was very leary about it at first... a short brace height speed bow was striking my mind as touchy. That was until i saw the light, and where the 82nd really shines. Low poundage (60lbs maxed) and average to moderately short draw (28), arrow at 305 grains and shooting 322 with my vapor trail strings and cables! once i learned to tune the airborne down and add forgiveness, i was blown away. That's why i will be shooting this bow for open class again this year. It's a tack driver if you work with it, and still probably the fastest bow out there. just my .10


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

SteveID said:


> 82nd is fast no doubt, but I seriously doubt that Mathews was running at full tilt boogy.


Ditto


----------



## dixiesportsman9 (May 6, 2009)

i would understand one shot out of each,but im sorry not seeing 5 out of both.i mean yeah, i do shoot an 82nd i have two of them and a destroyer but i have shot a monster and i dont mean to offend anybody but im sorry to tell yall,the monster aint touchin the 82nd.the 82nd could loose some and still be faster and i was just currious but what happened to matthews SOLO CAM i know what it was couldnt even get close to the big boys.im not trying to offend anybody again but let me know when matthews SOLO CAM gets one thats close to ours.


----------



## ncsurveyor (May 12, 2009)

dixiesportsman9 said:


> i would understand one shot out of each,but im sorry not seeing 5 out of both.i mean yeah, i do shoot an 82nd i have two of them and a destroyer but i have shot a monster and i dont mean to offend anybody but im sorry to tell yall,the monster aint touchin the 82nd.the 82nd could loose some and still be faster and i was just currious but what happened to matthews SOLO CAM i know what it was couldnt even get close to the big boys.im not trying to offend anybody again but let me know when matthews SOLO CAM gets one thats close to ours.


Take one of those SOLO CAM bows and compare it to the resale value of your "big boy" bow and then come back and ask who's chasing who. Mathews from two years ago are selling for more than 2009 Bowtechs. That aught to tell you something about who can't get close to who. The resale is high on mathews for a reason. And i'd be willing to bet that XLR8 wasn't to spec.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

My 08 82nd Airborne is only 3 fps faster than my 09 Monster. (Both on 70lb,30" draw, 365gr arrow.) I just don't see it being faster than the XLR8. No offense.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I had an 82nd Airborne for about 9 months, and am not a fan of using it for 3D. LOL

It is an excellent hunting bow.....but it didn't like me too much, so it didn't treat me right when I tried to shoot 3D with it. LOL

The Monster XLR8, IMO, would be a better choice of the 2.

Have you looked into the Elite Archery bows?

I am a Hoyt and Mathews fan....but I shot an Elite Z28 a few weeks ago, and still can't get over how smooth and quick it was! I might buy one just to see how well I can shoot one and how much I like it, and keep it for a back-up hunting or 3D bow.

As far as hunting I will be shooting an AlphaBurner this upcoming year.


----------



## dixiesportsman9 (May 6, 2009)

ok for one,the matthews might sell for more,but it still dont shoot no where near as good as the bowtech.it dont matter,i won the worlds and the national championship,i can shoot and i shot both bows and there aint no comparison to both of them.the 82nd and destroyer both shoot faster,smoother,and overall better than the monster or any bow at that matter


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I had an 82nd Airborne for about 9 months, and am not a fan of using it for 3D. LOL
> 
> It is an excellent hunting bow.....but it didn't like me too much, so it didn't treat me right when I tried to shoot 3D with it. LOL
> 
> ...



I agree with this guy. Mathews is way better than bowtech and the xlr8 is the better choice. Its faster, and has a higher resale value. But another good point he makes is that elite is coming out with some very nice bows!


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

chris your thread is going to make many people mad lol


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

dixiesportsman9 said:


> ok for one,the matthews might sell for more,but it still dont shoot no where near as good as the bowtech.it dont matter,i won the worlds and the national championship,i can shoot and i shot both bows and there aint no comparison to both of them.the 82nd and destroyer both shoot faster,smoother,and overall better than the monster or any bow at that matter


I'm not doubting that you know your stuff.....But everyone is different. That is why there is so many different bow manufacturers with so many different bows.

The Bowtech 82nd Airborne was not a very good 3D bow....FOR ME.

The next guy might whoop-up with one, and prefer it over a Mathews.

I'll stick with Hoyt, Elite & Mathews.

That Bowtech left a bad taste in my mouth.

You aren't seriously gonna tell me that the Destroyer has a smoother draw-cycle than the Monster XLR8???

The Destroyer had one of the biggest & hardest breaks that I've ever felt. "Smooth" would not be my first choice of word to describe it. Maybe "rusty bicycle chain smooth".

Once again....JMO.


----------



## hhsoccer13 (Jun 12, 2009)

MudRunner2005 said:


> I'm not doubting that you know your stuff.....But everyone is different. That is why there is so many different bow manufacturers with so many different bows.
> 
> The Bowtech 82nd Airborne was not a very good 3D bow....FOR ME.
> 
> ...


The monster maybe smoother than the destroyer when its at 40lbs and the other one at 70, but theres not way the monster is smoother than the destroyer. I just think you have something against bowtech


----------



## dixiesportsman9 (May 6, 2009)

ok like i said i did shoot a monster and i have a destroyer,my really good friend actually has the xlr8 and i know for a fact hands down the draw cycle is alot smoother on the destroyer.i thought that,a horton pro shooter said the same thing,a hoyt pro shooter said the same thing and my friend who has the monster said the same thing,i mean im not saying that the xlr8 is not a good bow but what i am sayin is it aint touchin a bowtech 82nd or destroyer.my 82nd 27.5 in. draw,58 lbs.292 gn arrow.322 fps,my buddies xlr8 28 in.60 lbs. and 305 grain arrow 313 there aint no comparison im sorry hands down no doubt the bowtech is better than the matthews at this one.i will agree the before the 09 line of bowtech that yeah the matthews line of bows were smoother.but who would want smooth and 270 or kinda smooth and 320 like i said earlier no comparrison


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Sounds like yall need to tune some bows. I have an XLR8 and at 27.5"(measured) and 60.2 DW(measured), and with a 308 gr Victory X-Ringer HV shot thru a pro chrono, registered 326,324,326,326,325 respectively.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I am not gonna sit on here and be a keyboard jockey. I have better things to do with my time.

And since you asked, I though I said quite plainly earlier: "That bowtech just left a bad taste in my mouth." so, the answer to your question is pretty obvious.

However, since you won't to go there......I think you just have something against Mathews.

See, the tables can be quickly turned....But it's childish and immature, and I'm not playing that game. I have better things to do.

I like what I like....for the same reasons you like what you like, So...Why are we arguing?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

dixiesportsman9 said:


> ok for one,the matthews might sell for more,but it still dont shoot no where near as good as the bowtech.it dont matter,i won the worlds and the national championship,i can shoot and i shot both bows and there aint no comparison to both of them.the 82nd and destroyer both shoot faster,smoother,and overall better than the monster or any bow at that matter


can you tell me what worlds and national championships you won....
I seem, to not find where your acclaims are. 

CHRIS SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2006 World Trophy CUB 372 5 $
CHRIS SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2005 World Trophy CUB 385 10 $
CHRIS SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2005 National Triple Crown Overall CUB 377 12 $
CHRIS SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2005 3rd Leg National Triple Crown CUB 377 12 $
CHRIS SOWARDS CULLODER, WV 2004 World Trophy CUB 355 4 $
Chris Sowards Culloden, WV 2004 National Triple Crown Overall CUB 380 8 $
Chris Sowards Culloden, WV 2004 3rd Leg National Triple Crown CUB 380 8 $
Chris Sowards Cullodew, WV 2003 National Triple Crown Overall CUB 350 3 $
Chris Sowards Cullodew, WV 2003 3rd Leg National Triple Crown CUB 350 3 $
CHRISTOPHER SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2009 3rd Leg National Triple Crown YMR 15-17 0 0 $0
CHRISTOPHER SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2009 Southern Triple Crown Overall YMR 15-17 337 7 $
CHRISTOPHER SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2009 1st Leg Southern Triple Crown YMR 15-17 337 7 $
CHRISTOPHER SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2008 National Triple Crown Overall Event YMR 15-17 340 5 $
CHRISTOPHER SOWARDS CULLODEN, WV 2008 3rd Leg National Triple Crown YMR 15-17 340 5 $


----------



## kwruppi (Jul 8, 2007)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Sounds like yall need to tune some bows. I have an XLR8 and at 27.5"(measured) and 60.2 DW(measured), and with a 308 gr Victory X-Ringer HV shot thru a pro chrono, registered 326,324,326,326,325 respectively.


No problem for my 82nd also 27.5" and 60DW and with nanoforce 400 V1 322gr arrow, average speed by 10 arrows 325. 
To fast for 3D and Fita field in Germany -- Speed limit is 300. 
Reduced DW to 56 now I have average 297. Fast enough and precise enough.:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

kwruppi said:


> No problem for my 82nd also 27.5" and 60DW and with nanoforce 400 V1 322gr arrow, average speed by 10 arrows 325.
> To fast for 3D and Fita field in Germany -- Speed limit is 300.
> Reduced DW to 56 now I have average 297. Fast enough and precise enough.:wink:


Those are impressive numbers no doubt and if I put a quality time consumed tune on my XLR8 those numbers could be very possible for me as well. But I bet if you did some precise measuring you will find the DL a hair long and poundage over what you stated. the shop mine was measured in uses the Easton digital # scale which is one of the most accurate draw scales i have ever seen. DL measurement was taken at full draw against the wall, not pulled thru the wall with a straight edge. So Its all a numbers game. also that is a bow with 27" modules and 70 lb limbs turned down to 60. Therefor increasing the BH of the bow and decreasing speed. I will go get some numbers today of a 350 gr arrow at 70 #'s and see if the performance changes any.


----------



## dixiesportsman9 (May 6, 2009)

check the 07 listings


----------



## huntingpro77 (Dec 28, 2009)

*slowtech*

yall r not arguing over which is faster,but whos better mathews or slowtech, personally i have owned both and i got rid of my slowtech 2 days later, my monster is so much faster set at the same as my slowtech, but telling these slowtech guys that i might as well talk to a tree!!!!!!!!


----------



## auspain23 (Jun 3, 2010)

*bowtech*

bowtech blows mathews out of the water....they are over priced and don't shoot near as fast


----------



## targetmaster31 (Sep 3, 2005)

*bowtech/ mathews*

wow my xlr8 shoots 353 out of box completely set up ibo leagel 30' draw. i am nor seeing bowtech do that not even close.......


----------



## Mctexans (Jul 14, 2010)

ARE YOU KIDDING ME? Omg Im laughing reading this hokum. Yeh me and my bud , with no photos , videos or corroboration, just shot down a UFO with my Bowtech !! Swear to god !! Superfluous Drivel


----------

